# Scale ??????



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend brought his Accucraft K-37 over for some electrical work the other day. I could only run it on one short section of the front main line. The locomotive was in danger of knocking rocks, trestles, bridges and small big dogs off the sides of the track.


The comparison with an LGB 0-4-0...... Dramatic to say the least.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,


Great comparison! I'm seriously thinking about going for an Accucraft C-19 instead of a K-27 just because of the sheer size of these beasts!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to upgrade your RR for bigger items..


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Stan, Stan, Stan now your playing with the Big Toys. 


I like the K37 but I don't have the room  on my layout either to run it. I can't even run a K28 so I will stay with the C Series. 


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't know K-37 too wide! Do you need a Bumper keeping from damage? [/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif] 
Bryan


----------



## PaulGieske (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Stan, I gotta know.  Who's your "friend"?  Are you going to bring him and his K-37 to Terry's tomorrow?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Paul.....  Nope..... The K-37 is in Cottonwood and the owner is out of town.  I did think about telling him that someone stole and bring it to Terry's myself...    But... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif   Mike and I will be there if'n it don't rain and Dwight's creek don't rise...


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, how long has the section of track under the K-37 been outside in the Arizona sun?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, how long has the section of track under the K-37 been outside in the Arizona sun?  



 



Jim......     That section of track has been around about as long as you and I have.....     DO I DARE say how long that is?????  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif  Yes, the ties faded long ago.  It's a piece of track that I "inherited" from a defunct RR of yesterday.  There are a few sections of that on the RR....


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, the reason I asked is that it takes about 15 years in the Midwest. As soon as I see it start to fade, I paint the ties.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Squirt some "Armorall" on it. Might come back to black.


jb


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 01/05/2008 9:55 AM
Stan, the reason I asked is that it takes about 15 years in the Midwest. As soon as I see it start to fade, I paint the ties.  




 


I have a lot of work to do on the layout.  I've been quite busy with other things and our weather has been a bit cold.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------

